# New Departure Horse Bell



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 14, 2022)

Nice prewar new departure bell, works


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 14, 2022)

Pics?


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2022)

$60.00


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 14, 2022)

80


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 15, 2022)

ND yet


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 15, 2022)

95


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 15, 2022)

$100


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 15, 2022)

*close but nd*


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 15, 2022)

105


----------

